# at breakfast, lunch etc.



## Gavril

I know that _aamiaiseksi _means "for breakfast", _lounaaksi _means "for lunch", and so on. But, how do you translate the phrase "at breakfast, lunch etc."? For example, the sentence

_I had coffee at breakfast_

means that coffee was part of breakfast, but wasn't necessarily the entire breakfast -- I probably ate something along with my coffee.

How would the above sentence be translated in Finnish?

Kiitos


----------



## sakvaka

With the adessive case. It is also used for "over the dinner/lunch/etc.".

_Keskustelimme siitä lounaalla.
Join kupin kahvia aamiaisella / aamulla.
_


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> With the adessive case. It is also used for "over the dinner/lunch/etc.".
> 
> _Keskustelimme siitä lounaalla.
> Join kupin kahvia aamiaisella / aamulla.
> _



Thanks! By the way, in English, we normally say "Over dinner, lunch, etc.", without the article:

_Keskustelimme siitä lounaalla = _"We discussed it over lunch"

Usually, the English words for daily meals (_breakfast, lunch, dinner_) don't have articles unless they are formal / important events: e.g., _

The president gave a lunch for the visiting ambassador from Finland. Many other ambassadors attended the lunch.
_


----------



## sakvaka

Kiitän tästä tiedosta.  EDIT: By the way, you can also use the auxiliary construction "jnk yhteydessä": _Join kaksi kuppia kahvia lounaan yhteydessä._


----------



## sakvaka

Lisäys: englannin kielioppini (McAlester, Nyberg...) tarjoaa esimerkiksi seuraavan lauseen.

_Father always read the paper at breakfast._
Isä luki aina lehteä aamiaispöydässä.

Tällainen käännös on myös mahdollinen, etenkin, jos toisen henkilön harjoittama aktiviteetti koetaan epätavalliseksi tai häiritseväksi.

_Miksi olet pahalla päällä illallispöydässä?_


----------

